# Any PHP masters in here?



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Any *PHP masters in here?*? Man - i have this assignment that is kicking my %$# and I'm trying to iChat with someone on this one - like tonight. DM me if sounds like you could spare 1-2 hrs tonight. I've had it up to (reaches high) here. We can talk $ as well - as I value this - BIG TIME. 

cheers


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

masters - well, someone who can prob bang out a few lines of code w/ no issues. anyhow, offer's still on. Likely a 20-30 line php app. Offer's still on.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

post the problem, I don't have that much time, but perhaps it's a simple answer. Or I can perhaps point you.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Thx GT. it's a simple bookmarking app.

See bookmark
input name of link
as well as link itself, which will populate a db.
Then, echo that name and link (prob *whole row*, since there's a *notes* and *timestamp* field) out. Sent you a DM as well. 

still very green in PHP. Understand it, but the syntax is still beyond me right now.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Did you end up getting through this?


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Darn, sorry, wish I'd seen this sooner. Hope it turned out well!


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

HEY! Thanks to all who chimed in, esp *GROOVE TUBE* for the help. PHP is not a game!  But I'm hustling onwards with this. It was tons of work for the little that I knew @ the time. But gracias!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

of the handful I write, PHP is my fav one.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

groovetube said:


> of the handful I write, PHP is my fav one.


I'm looking fwd to digging into this much more. Just that it was thrown @ us in so little time. Was crazy. But it sure does run the world - from the back.


----------



## acer123 (Aug 19, 2013)

*hai*

The information provided was useful and i got this site from Google.com


----------

